# A day in the life



## Reg (May 3, 2013)

A day from last week, just a normal day crammed into 30 mins.

If you ever wonder or thinking of working out this way, then this footage could be quite typical, although not always so much room.

If your focus is climbing equipment and guys taking big leaps and swings through a canopy, then I’ll spare you the disappointment now. However, if big tops and logs getting slammed is more your thing then you might wanna watch. 

Would be nice to see how it is for others, the contrast etc. Doesn’t need to be spectacular treework or anything, more about your daily routine. Just an idea!

A beer in hand is recommended.

Watch in HD on youtube. Thanks

A day in the life - Tree Worker BC - YouTube


----------



## treemandan (May 6, 2013)

I couldn't watch the whole thing as I only had vodka and orange juice but when I get some beer ( which should be very shortly) I will watch it.

But from what I saw I have to say that you are just to sexy for that saw. That big one that you about slipped a disk with putting on the truck. I am Ok, really, its that 101 guy you have to watch out for and I think we ought to start calling you "Hollywood" cause that is where you should be and that is where you are headed... as long as you don't wreck yer truck fiddlin wit dat camera.

Anyway, this freelance stuff is something huh? Its never dull. Listen, take care, stay married to the mother of your kids, take care of each other, put some in the bank, make the grade, don't let them fool ya and don't clog the drain with all that hair.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=P-Q9D4dcYng#t=5s


----------



## Reg (May 6, 2013)

treemandan said:


> I couldn't watch the whole thing as I only had vodka and orange juice but when I get some beer ( which should be very shortly) I will watch it.
> 
> But from what I saw I have to say that you are just to sexy for that saw. That big one that you about slipped a disk with putting on the truck. I am Ok, really, its that 101 guy you have to watch out for and I think we ought to start calling you "Hollywood" cause that is where you should be and that is where you are headed... as long as you don't wreck yer truck fiddlin wit dat camera.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Danno. Your posts can sometimes be a little weird, but generally with a kinda hopeful slant to them.

I actually made that vid for a guy in Japan, who sorta sells related equipment and is quite a big name in the industry over there. He wanted something for his website, now he just needs to do add the translations. But when I watched it back I thought, thats actually not too bad. So you should watch it too, because its....whats the word....watchable. 

Yeah the contract climbing is a living....and that was a better day. Busy, but plenty room and uncomplicated.


----------



## imagineero (May 7, 2013)

Nice work on the vid! 
I've had a couple canadaian guys work for me over the years and they always say they're surprised by the trees in australia and that they don't have any big trees in canada. They're clearly not from your neck of the woods! All the work we get is residential though, so it's very spready stuff, not tall straight sticks like you had there.....

Nice work on taking those tops out. Not many guys seem to get the hang of flat falling from up high, but you had it nailed.

Shaun


----------



## Reg (May 9, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Nice work on the vid!
> I've had a couple canadaian guys work for me over the years and they always say they're surprised by the trees in australia and that they don't have any big trees in canada. They're clearly not from your neck of the woods! All the work we get is residential though, so it's very spready stuff, not tall straight sticks like you had there.....
> 
> Nice work on taking those tops out. Not many guys seem to get the hang of flat falling from up high, but you had it nailed.
> ...



Thanks Shaun. 

On a whole, the big tree population has obviously diminished, wherever man has took up residence, the world over. I don't think there's anything of note sorta central Canada....but either side of that there's plenty to go at. Moreso here on the West Coast. Take the first Pic for example....only 84 years old.

I'm not Canadian either, but ive lived here about 2 years now.

Worked out your way too, be it 20 years ago now. Not too many jobs in the Blue mountains but we did get out that way on occasion.....mainly Sydney. pics attached.View attachment 294467
View attachment 294468
View attachment 294469
View attachment 294470
View attachment 294471


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 10, 2013)

2,000.00 dollars worth of tree gear In the bed and a duct taped tailight , yea that about sums it up ......... :hmm3grin2orange: I must say you have beautiful brown lochs of hair , and I gotta ask are you riding dirty because you looked out the back window and mirror like 15xs ! You scured of the popo?


----------



## treemandan (May 10, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> 2,000.00 dollars worth of tree gear In the bed and a duct taped tailight , yea that about sums it up ......... :hmm3grin2orange: I must say you have beautiful brown lochs of hair , and I gotta ask are you riding dirty because you looked out the back window and mirror like 15xs ! You scured of the popo?



I noticed that too. Jittery SOB that Reg Coates is.



Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young-Almost Cut My Hair - YouTube


----------



## Reg (May 10, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> 2,000.00 dollars worth of tree gear In the bed and a duct taped tailight , yea that about sums it up ......... :hmm3grin2orange: I must say you have beautiful brown lochs of hair , and I gotta ask are you riding dirty because you looked out the back window and mirror like 15xs ! You scured of the popo?



There's the way it ought to be, and the way it is. I've always had beat up vehicles but good tree gear. It was a dark day when the tail light got broke....cost me 3K to repair the car I rolled into. No comment on the hair. The mirror thing, I always thought was one of my better habits. Thanks


----------



## Tree services. (May 23, 2013)

Brings back memories from when i worked out there,,mmmmmm the smell of cedar


----------



## Stayalert (May 27, 2013)

two thumbs up....Gladly more praise would I give would it be that I had more thumbs...


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Reg, GREAT vid! Nothin but praise. Kept me interested the whole way through. Nice work. Looked like a good day in the trees, too bad about the tripod at the end...

+1 on Hollywood.

You might have a future in reality t.v. 
Who says quality work can't be interesting and entertaining:cool2:

I also have a history of driving slightly compromised vehicles and have the same mirror habit, nothing wrong with being aware of your surroundings... Even if your not "ridin dirty"


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 9, 2013)

As always, good stuff Reg! Still think my fav is the vid where you where using 2 blocks on 1 log and had it hooked to the winch! Motivates me to finish a vid of my own, have over 600 gigs of footage, but no vid. 

Love the hair.


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 11, 2013)

Treemandan

Your link didn't work, but I always loved that track!!! Just spent an hour listening to different versions by various artists! Thanks for reminding me about it! Gov't Mule does a great version, nearly 10 minutes! The original live one with Neil Young is way too cool! 

Sucks to get your locks caught in your rappel device though!!! :msp_scared:


----------



## danbirch (Aug 4, 2013)

*Awesome!*

Thank you for posting this video. Awesome.


----------



## Ndigity26 (Nov 8, 2013)

Reg said:


> A day from last week, just a normal day crammed into 30 mins.
> 
> If you ever wonder or thinking of working out this way, then this footage could be quite typical, although not always so much room.
> 
> ...


 good safe climbing and I can't believe I'm hearing Thom York on arborsite very cool. Since you seem to be from that region of the world it makes sense I enjoy Thom York as well and I doubt to many fellas on this sight would say the same. Cheers good on YA!


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 8, 2013)

Question from a guy with feet firmly on the ground. Just whatched the first few seconds and was curious as to how much sway you got when the top came loose?


----------



## Reg (Nov 8, 2013)

hanniedog said:


> Question from a guy with feet firmly on the ground. Just whatched the first few seconds and was curious as to how much sway you got when the top came loose?



Its hard to tell when you're up there. Ive had big tops on tall skinny firs push me back 6, 7 feet....so maybe swaying 10, 11. Safest place to position it the back, although I think in a few of those clips I was to the side. 

Here's a good view of a friend of mine taking a wobble. Watch in HD


----------



## imagineero (Nov 9, 2013)

It helps a whole lot if you don't fully limb them out if they're real flexi sticks. Leave the last 10 feet or so of branches makes a big difference and adds a lot of safety. Cut yourself a path up the fall side so there's room to drop the head, but leave 270 degrees of branches and you get a nicer ride. I still try to pop the whole top off with the cut once it's committed, rather than letting it snap off if the species is very flexy.

Shaun


----------



## Reg (Nov 9, 2013)

imagineero said:


> It helps a whole lot if you don't fully limb them out if they're real flexi sticks. Leave the last 10 feet or so of branches makes a big difference and adds a lot of safety. Cut yourself a path up the fall side so there's room to drop the head, but leave 270 degrees of branches and you get a nicer ride. I still try to pop the whole top off with the cut once it's committed, rather than letting it snap off if the species is very flexy.
> 
> Shaun



Thanks for adding that Shaun, quite true. More often than not we will retain some back limbs when rigging a top....almost acts like a ballast. When stripping/free-falling a tree its not so critical, if you dont mind a little swaying.

The second part of what you say, severing a hinge....a little more to it perhaps, seems as we're on the subject. Some trees, depending on the particular tree and size of the top, will often push back hard before swaying forward again. So cutting straight though in this instance is not a good idea. Little tops, even on tall skinny trees generally dont have the weight to push a tree back, in which case cutting through is generally ok. Allowing narrow face cut to break the hinge of its own accord, with some stump-shot is a pretty safe bet in most topping situations. A wide face cut is asking for trouble. a Good example of push-back in the very first top of the vid below. Thanks again

use HD


----------

